# JNDI Lookup



## aemik (17. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

will aus eibnem einfachen Javaprogramm einen JNDI Lookup machen, aber es klappt einfach nicht.


```
Context ctx = (Context) new InitialContext().lookup("java:comp/env");
```

Aktuell hab ich einen Glassfish am laufen.
Was muss ich noch konfigurieren?


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (18. Nov 2010)

was klappt an dem Lookup nicht? gibt es eine Fehlermeldung? wenn ja welche?

So wie es da steht, würde ich einfach mal tippen, dass da ein null zurück kommt, weil er unter "java:comp/env" einfach nichts findet. Ist aber nur ein Schuß ins Blaue


----------



## FArt (18. Nov 2010)

jndi namespace - Google-Suche


----------



## aemik (18. Nov 2010)

```
Exception in thread "main" javax.naming.NamingException: Lookup failed for 'java:comp/env' in SerialContext  [Root exception is javax.naming.NamingException: Invocation exception: Got null ComponentInvocation ]
```


----------



## aemik (22. Nov 2010)

keiner eine Idee?


----------



## FArt (22. Nov 2010)

aemik hat gesagt.:


> keiner eine Idee?



Wieso? Reichen dir die bisherigen Antworten nicht? Wieso nicht?

glassfish lookup comp/env - Google-Suche


----------



## FArt (22. Nov 2010)

Noch ein Tipp:
tutorial glassfish ejb - Google-Suche


----------

